# Need help with water running down to the exhaust & wet spark plugs!



## #1spec-v-red (Jan 19, 2010)

So I no alot of b15 models have been having the crank and camshaft sensors going out. Mine went out for the second time I took the car to autozone to get the codes. Turns out I had 4. 2 for the sensors, 1 for the 02 sensor, and another for multipule misfire. I fixed all but the multipule misfires. The misfire was not that noticeable but after taking 1 after the other out. I finally found out what the problem was. The 3rd spark plug left to right was wet from oil. So I put in a new one and bam car is good well after like 5-10 mins of it on idl it starts to misfire lightly again. I turn off the card take the same spark plug and its also wet of oil. I then look inside and you can see theres oil not much but there is some. I'm assuming the o-ring has messed up and is creating an oil leak in there some how.

Can anyone help or what do yall guys think it might be?

For now I just put the new spark plug in and driving it like that. You really cant tell unless its at a stand still. But the engine light is on. Inspection is coming soon so I have to fix asap.

I later found this weekend that my car's radiator does not have any water I refill and couple days later again. I start to notice white smoke coming out of the exhaust and water coming out drips of it not much but today I look in the pipe and its very wet.

So I'm wondering if this has led to the possible ring on the 3rd piston where the oil is wetting the spark plug. I have read other where white smoke and water. If anyone can help or please give me some more info on how to fix this asap.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

headgasket leak possibly.


----------



## #1spec-v-red (Jan 19, 2010)

Yea on b15sentra some where say it might be the valve cover gasket regarding the spark plug being wet. and also to replace the tube seals. 

I cant seem to find tube seals online for autozone or any local auto parts stores. It says part not found??

Anyone else have any solutions or thought of what it might be..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the spark plug probably isn't going to get wet from something sitting on the outside, you'd see residue on the coilpack when pulling it out.

with the problems you're having, I'm guessing headgasket.


----------



## #1spec-v-red (Jan 19, 2010)

So you think (the headgasket) is cause both the spark plug being wet and water loss running down to the exhaust.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

First off you have a bad year for a sentra most 00+ are HORRIBLE about the head gaskets blowing. Take the "oily" plug out along with one atleast 2 cylinders away and look into the cylinders. The normal cylinders she look moist and built with carbon, the one with the oily plug should either be BLACK or clean. Rent a coolant pressure tester from autozone and pump it up to 15lbs, with the plugs out. Wait 5-10 minutes and look into the cylinders for water, if there is water you need a head gasket. I have seen them blow on the oil side as well.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

no water in rad., white smoke, sounds like headgasket to me... as for the oil in #3, might be a valve seal, you'll know when you pull the head....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's not correct. Matter of fact, far from. B15's don't have a known headgasket problem, but in the mass number of vehicles produced, and with the advent of the internet, it's not uncommon to get a misconception about the issues a car has, because people will come on to post about problems. The multiple others without problems don't come on here and post how great their headgasket is doing.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

If he has a 2.5 yes they do.....I work at the biggest dealer in Alabama, I see it atleast once a week, matter in fact I had one this morning. Even the 1.8's are bad about head gaskets.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

my 1.8 was great. even with boost, never had a HG issue.


----------



## #1spec-v-red (Jan 19, 2010)

:fluffy:


NALtech said:


> If he has a 2.5 yes they do.....I work at the biggest dealer in Alabama, I see it atleast once a week, matter in fact I had one this morning. Even the 1.8's are bad about head gaskets.


Yes I have a Spec-V which is 2.5L.

Well I have a family friend that is a great mechanic he is going to look at it next week. But he thinks it might be a piston? 

I dont think it is.. Is there anything I can do to pinpoint what it might be other then what I have provided?

Also should I have all valve seals changed or just the 1 with problem?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

some... 1.8 & 2.5's had headgasket issues.... mine was one of them


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

in 02 90% had head gasket issue's


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

02 QR25's had more issues than just headgaskets. Precats, butterfly valves, many had trans issues


----------

